# Riding Tips For Classic Antique Bicycles



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2018)

I looked for a thread for riders to post tips for other riders who are wanting to learn from other experienced riders.
I remember reading some stuff from members here on threads scattered about; stuff I think about when I'm out there for more than 45 minutes straight; trail riding.
I need to do more of that.
Come on riders; post some up: @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @SKIDKINGSVBC @TR6SC @bulldog1935 @Velocipedist Co. @rustjunkie @SKPC 
a few I can think of right now. I know there's a lot more that don't look at the inter web; they're out riding.
Enjoy the Ride.
I'm leaving soon with Hippie Mike to meet @Cory 
OH! Please post pics of rides, riders, and trails for keeping it fun to look at.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2018)

Do not!
Ride off of a drop off, with a long duck tailed Elgin Robin front fender.
Damage will occur.


This fender survived 80 years without damage, but it only took one careless act in 2018 to kink it and crinkle the paint.

That's a bummer!
Especially, when it's not your bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Do not!
> Ride off of a drop off, with a long duck tailed Elgin Robin front fender.
> Damage will occur.View attachment 786381



For sure!
Generally  No Fenders at skate parks!
I didn't know there was a 1 foot drop where I went off.
I should have walked the place before I went that way.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 11, 2018)

In case of emergency, always use the stairs!


----------



## fattyre (Apr 11, 2018)

Cars always win.

Don't ride shady old tires.

Your ears are just as important as your eyes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Do not!
> Ride off of a drop off, with a long duck tailed Elgin Robin front fender.
> Damage will occur.View attachment 786381
> This fender survived 80 years without damage, but it only took one careless act in 2018 to kink it and crinkle the paint.
> ...



Is that Steve's?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Is that Steve's?



Yes. Steve was there taking pictures. He told me not to worry or fret about it; he has no regrets and hopes we will come back to do it again.
What a man.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Yes. Steve was there taking pictures. He told me not to worry or fret about it; he has no regrets and hopes we will come back to do it again.
> What a man.
> View attachment 786392



Good thing it wasn't my bike...


----------



## mike j (Apr 11, 2018)

I like to take it off the beaten path occasionally. A 2spd. kick back & stealthy electric motor increase the range.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah, if you're riding someone else's $5,000 dollar bicycle, don't ride it like you stole it.
Lol!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Good thing it wasn't my bike...



You have let me ride your bikes in the past; I understand if you won't do it again.
It is Steve's bike and i think i feel more upset about it than he does.
i am sorry @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 11, 2018)

Never let your friends ride your favorite bike. I call him Mayhem now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> You have let me ride your bikes in the past; I understand if you won't do it again.
> It is Steve's bike and i think i feel more upset about it than he does.
> i am sorry @Velocipedist Co.



I have, and all I ask is that you don't "Hot-Dog" it. Maybe Steve forgot to ask the same of you. Oh well, what's done is done. You are more than welcome to ride my bikes as long as you respect them and take it easy.


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, if you're riding someone else's $5,000 dollar bicycle, don't ride it like you stole it.
> Lol!



Oh hahaha


----------



## Cory (Apr 11, 2018)

Helmet. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 11, 2018)

*
Today is North American Countersteering Day.

Remembering those old 50's versions of Superman
on TV ... I saw our hero .. in Superflight, of course,
extend his right hand (and arm) forward .. ahead of,
but in line with his left hand / arm.

Instantly, he went right.   Whaaat ? !!

O.K. ... maybe read that again.

COUNTERSTEERING. 

What if a bicycle rider were to do the same maneuver 
on a bicycle ? .... say, above 12-15 MPH.

What if the rider were to push forward on the RIGHT 
GRIP ... at or above 12 to 15 MPH ?

There are plenty of vids on YOUTUBE ... Counterseering ...
Counteering on a Bicycle ... Counteering on a Motorcycle ...

If I knew how to cut and paste .. grab and glue .. whatever ...
I wooda dood it.

If you try to put into play anything I typed in this entry ...
please use caution.  There is every possibility you may
enter into a state of being called falldown.

Happy Riding ... and remember to continue to shun those 
among us that are sad and moody.

..... patric
*


*Here I am .. ready to employ countering as the speed of the parade picks up.*


----------



## Kstone (Apr 11, 2018)

When it's snowing every day in April...and you see Friday its going to be 70 degrees....




 



You ALWAYS take a sick day.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 11, 2018)

The anatomy of the SKIDKING ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 11, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> Never let your friends ride your favorite bike. I call him Mayhem now.
> 
> View attachment 786394
> 
> View attachment 786400



Yeah, My pop drilled into our heads growing up.."NEVER LET ANY OTHER KIDS RIDE YOUR BIKE"! ..Very true ..


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 11, 2018)

One I can share:
By and large if your wheels are moving your pedals should be too.
Of course there are times to coast, but from my experience it's more tiring to ride slow than it is to keep up a swift and steady clip.


----------



## gkeep (Apr 11, 2018)

When your going to ride along the beach a couple miles or so without hands don't let your wife find out, end of story...


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Remember that you're gonna have to be able to stop that brakeless fixie at some point...... using a work colleague as a brake is not acceptable!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Today is North American Countersteering Day.
> 
> Remembering those old 50's versions of Superman
> on TV ... I saw our hero .. in Superflight, of course,
> ...







I did try this today.
I have thought of this differently but believe I counter steer with my hips and seat more than my bars.
I still trying....
look at this big left that I pedaled into before dropping in.
Fun times; wear a helmet.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 11, 2018)

1. Check your hubs and cranks for excessive play before heading out. 

2. Climb the biggest hills you can find, then turn around and ride back down real fast.

3. Front brakes are good, see #2 above.

4. These bikes are capable of much more than many think, so push your boundaries (safely). 

5. Have fun. If not, then stop riding.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2018)

Be cautious of vehicles on the road. Cars can quickly dart out if they are not aware of you. Drivers may react dangerously if they are startled should you pop out of nowhere. Make yourself seen.

Also, be aware of your surroundings & cautious of those riding along with you. I've seen way too many close calls where a rider is not paying attention and drifts into an oncoming lane on a bike trail....or gets tangled up with another fellow rider. Do we need to revisit this @tripple3 ? Kinda ironic that _you _started this thread

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c...a-nov-13th-cranksgiving-ii.98641/#post-647932

I believe @Jarod24  has a similar story to tell...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 11, 2018)

Just me on my Colson today!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Be cautious of vehicles on the road. Cars can quickly dart out if they are not aware of you. Drivers may react dangerously if they are startled should you pop out of nowhere. Make yourself seen.
> 
> Also, be aware of your surroundings & cautious of those riding along with you. I've seen way too many close calls where a rider is not paying attention and drifts into an oncoming lane on a bike trail....or gets tangled up with another fellow rider. Do we need to revisit this @tripple3 ? Kinda ironic that _you _started this thread
> 
> ...



Not ironic nor coy; I'm looking for tips.
Accidents happen and the more you ride the more likely.
Lets Ride.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 11, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Not ironic nor coy; *I'm* *looking* *for* *tips*.
> Accidents happen and the more you ride the more likely.
> Lets Ride.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 11, 2018)

When riding through busy areas, regard everything as a potential hazard, but be bold and make eye contact with drivers and pedestrians if possible. Exert your presence.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2018)

*Iver Johnson bike. *


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 786595


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2018)

*A ride in the countryside....away from all traffic! *
* 


 *


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2018)

My favorite riding tip of all: Be sure to make at least one stop for refreshments


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2018)

Since we're dealing with Classic and Antique Bicycles here on the Exchage.
Always inspect and service your newly acquired relic before heading out on the road.
One as found Shelby I acquired had the steerer tube separated from the fork crown, and you wouldn't have known it until that unfortunate time when the front wheel got a little light and had the crown casting pull out of the steerer tube.
That could've resulted in an expensive and painful trip to the dentist.
Also, keep the inside pedal up when rounding a sharp curve.
The pavement is really hard an unforgiving.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2018)

=====================---



 
:eek:


----------



## ssc (Apr 11, 2018)

Common sense would dictate that when riding, keep your hands, legs and feet to yourself. Obviously, CS isn't always common. Based upon a few "unfortunate accidents" I have seen, I think it would be a good tip not to ride stoned, nor try to steal a bike when stoned. I need to find that video. One last tip, it is usually a good idea to keep your feet on the pedals. Having seen a few people miss the pedals and get their foot caught in a moving bike or unmoving pavement--- Well, lets just say, I love the sound of an ankle snapping in the morning, so long as it isn't mine.

Cheer, Steve


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 11, 2018)

No matter how much you inspect your ride before you head out, grab wrenches. Sizes 1/2"-11/16 is what I throw in the old back pack. A couple weeks ago, while out riding far from home, the nose spring on my seat came completely out. If I had no wrenches, I woulda had to ride standing up or push it for about 4 miles. No thanks. Here's my checklist.
1) Water
2) Bike lock
3) Wrenches
4) Wallet(for eats and drinks other than water...like beer!
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 11, 2018)

check your tire air pressure before riding, and if you try to be like @tripple3 make sure your wheels are true, your front end is aligned, and you are on even smooth, pavement!


----------



## rickyd (Apr 11, 2018)

Always show up without a bike, borrow one from Mike, counter steer away from minivans.


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2018)

Dont ride on vintage tubes and tires no matter how cool they look.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2018)

ssc said:


> Common sense would dictate that when riding, keep your hands, legs and feet to yourself. Obviously, CS isn't always common. Based upon a few "unfortunate accidents" I have seen, I think it would be a good tip not to ride stoned, nor try to steal a bike when stoned. I need to find that video. One last tip, it is usually a good idea to keep your feet on the pedals. Having seen a few people miss the pedals and get their foot caught in a moving bike or unmoving pavement--- Well, lets just say, I love the sound of an ankle snapping in the morning, so long as it isn't mine.
> 
> Cheer, Steve



Steve, you used to ride with us.
Why would you post here?
Calling a 420 ride on April 20th Friday at my pad. 8:20 ride at 9
Bring a bike that rides best with feet on the bars and hands in the air.
I wear a helmet but not required.
California is a great place to live!


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 11, 2018)

Get 'em riding while they're young. Three on a Schwinn Hollywood.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Get 'em riding while they're young. Three on a Schwinn Hollywood.



Totally; those kids are ruined. They're gonna be always riding their bikes every where.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 12, 2018)

I ride distance - frequently 35 mi without getting off the bike (that's 2500 calories for those who are counting),.  I shoot for 100 mi/wk, don't always make it, sometimes that work thing takes over, but a few weeks every year manage to push that up to 150.  I also live in hills, and my 24-mi neighborhood loop has 1200' elevation change, finishing with a 400' climb to get home (the grade to get home hits 14%).

Our Sunday morning downtown sprint group gets many triathletes in training, most who have their running and swimming skills, and are there to bone up their cycling performance.
Two common complaints from these folks - sore neck and shoulders, and numb wrists and hands.  They result from the same thing - leaning on and supporting their upper body weight on the handlebars.



Don't lean on the bars (except of course when you're braking).  Support yourself with core muscles, ride from your core muscles.
Always keep your wrists straight, always keep your elbows bent, always keep your neck and shoulders relaxed.
When you need more strength, lean into your core muscles, and you'll find a burst of spin energy you didn't know you had.
All the triathletes who listened to this moved way up in the pack, especially climbing the 2-mile hill at the end.

If you do it the wrong way, you may get a cervical spine damage syndrome named after you, like this dummy.
https://www.welovecycling.com/wide/2017/08/10/creepiest-cycling-condition-shermers-neck/
I can't look at these photos - hurts my neck just to look at them.





When my buddy Lou @LouB began taking his wife's yoga classes, he moved way up in the pack - all about core muscles.
(classic bike content - Lou's holy grail Charrel randonneur)




Also if you push it, electrolytes in your water.  With your legs working hard on a bike, your brain is the last place that gets oxygen, and the first thing that goes is your judgment.
Learned from my daughter the athlete, nationally rated HS wrestler (summa cum laude rock star and my hero), my water bottles carry Smart Water - it really makes a difference.





If you ride greenways or anywhere around pedestrians, you need a bell so they know you're coming up behind them.
Anywhere you ride, you need lighting.
Solid light for pedestrians, blinking light for traffic.  With blinkies, automobile drivers recognize you at 5-times greater distance, giving them time to make smart decisions instead of stupid reactions.
I have a helmet lamp also, and turn it on when I approach a questionable intersection.
Looking at the driver, I know what they're going to do by their reaction to my helmet lamp.
(classic bike content - '57 Raleigh Lenton GP)




Bikes for grownups should be comfortable, reliable, and practical.
('74 Raleigh International)


----------



## morton (Apr 12, 2018)

If you like to ride "no hands," make sure you have a good dental insurance policy,


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> I ride distance - frequently 35 mi without getting off the bike (that's 2500 calories for those who are counting),.  I shoot for 100 mi/wk, don't always make it, sometimes that work thing takes over, but a few weeks every year manage to push that up to 150.  I also live in hills, and my 24-mi neighborhood loop has 1200' elevation change, finishing with a 400' climb to get home (the grade to get home hits 14%).
> 
> Our Sunday morning downtown sprint group gets many triathletes in training, most who have their running and swimming skills, and are there to bone up their cycling performance.
> Two common complaints from these folks - sore neck and shoulders, and numb wrists and hands.  They result from the same thing - leaning on and supporting their upper body weight on the handlebars.
> ...



Thank you for this. @bulldog1935 
Riding Tips.
Enjoy the Ride


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 12, 2018)

*

For those that have not figured out the bottom line of riding safely ....



 *


----------



## Cory (Apr 12, 2018)

Wind [emoji36]



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Apr 12, 2018)

Use only "Bicycle Oil" to lube your ride, and save the WD-40 for the squeaky doors in your house!


----------



## Floyd (Apr 12, 2018)

Think twice, before you ride on the Ice!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 12, 2018)

*Wallets;*
*especially a thick one if you carry on yer rear pocket and*
*have to drive every day.*
*This was one of the reasons I*
*developed back problems from*
*driving daily all day for 28 years at work with a wallet on*
*one side of my butt. Made it*
*uneven and my back paid for*
*it later in life.*
*What has this to do with bike riding?*
* Glad you asked!*
*If possible don't carry your wallet on your rear pocket*
*when riding your bike.*
*Luckily I noticed it was missing*
*right away and went back and*
*it was still on the side of the road.*
*I now only take enough what I*
*will need and have it on my front pocket or if on the rear pocket,*
*I make sure to button it . Also I*
*don't carry all my valuable papers or photos when riding!*


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 12, 2018)

2jakes said:


> *Wallets;*
> *especially a thick one if you carry on yer rear pocket and*
> *have to drive every day.*
> *This was one of the reasons I*
> ...



I stopped carrying a wallet in the back pocket 15 years ago.. What a difference!


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 12, 2018)

Floyd said:


> *Think* *twice,* *before* *you* *ride* *on* *the* *Ice!*




*Possibly not necessarily true in Southern California ... But VERY TRUE In South West Ohio !!*

*CABE MEMBER Floyd ... I took the liberty of assigning graphics to your wonderful contribution.

Will delete at your command.

..... patric



 


*


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 12, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 787057



It's often surprising how many people you see who don't get this.

Also, carry a banana.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 12, 2018)

*I’ve noticed that my upper arms don’t ache as much on long distant
rides if my handlebars are raised so that I don’t have to lean down so
much when holding on. 
I don’t know if this makes any sense....but it works for me. I’m 6’3”.

What are your opinions on listening to music (headsets) while riding
your bike.*


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 12, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> It's often surprising how many people you see who don't get this.
> Also, carry a banana.



I'm one of them - what I love about my modern spiked platform pedals is you can move your foot around on them and center under your arch.  This allows you to wear very lightweight shoes without shanks, and the spikes make them stick like velcro.  These are on 3 of my 4 bikes, and I wear super-lightweight Merrells.  They're also so freakishly thin, have to drop the saddle by a quarter-inch, and also provide amazing cornering clearance.
My '57 Lenton frame wouldn't fit me without this style pedal.  I tried it first with my old KKTs with toe clips, which looked so right, but the pedals were too tall - couldn't get the bars up high enough to fit.
(again, this is the '74 International)




On my bike with toe clips, I do pedal on the ball of my foot, so I have fancy English touring shoes that are stiff enough for proper arch support.  (Mamnick Hibell )
If you pedal on the ball of your foot without proper shoes, part of your pedal energy goes into straining your arch, and after a long ride, you'll have plantar fasciitis foot pain the next day.


 



and yes to the banana


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 12, 2018)

2jakes said:


> *I’ve noticed that my upper arms don’t ache as much on long distant
> rides if my handlebars are raised so that I don’t have to lean down so
> much when holding on.
> I don’t know if this makes any sense....but it works for me. I’m 6’3”.
> ...



Personally not a fan of headphones, I think your aural sense is as important as your vision when you're out riding. Especially on our crowded roads.

I am a fan of the many bicycle and trailer sound systems that feature at some cycling events however, there's nothing like seeing hundreds of people "dancing" whilst riding. Try it, it's great fun.
I often sing, or hum too when I'm out in the middle of nowhere. Sadly I can't whistle.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 12, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> ...I am a fan of the many bicycle and trailer sound systems that feature at some cycling events however, there's nothing like seeing hundreds of people "dancing" whilst riding. Try it, it's great fun.
> I often sing, or hum too when I'm out in the middle of nowhere. Sadly I can't whistle.



count a half like - I too hate headphones, but even worse is OP's boom box coming down the greenway.

All I want to hear is the whoosh of my tires (nutso stickler for No bike noise) - maybe a hawk chirping.


----------



## Duchess (Apr 12, 2018)

> All I want to hear is the whoosh of my tires (nutso stickler for No bike noise) - maybe a hawk chirping.




That's why I love the nearly silent hub on my USAAF bike. Allows you to see more wildlife, too. I'll probably end up tackled by a surprised deer.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2018)

Silence is golden!
I always loved the sound of a few hundred Campagnolo Super Record equipped bikes rolling through the countryside.
These new Carbon Fiber Freehub equipped bikes are so noisy.
You can hear them coming from a few blocks away.
I'm not sure why they were designed to be so noisy.
I guess it's the same loud pipes save lives mentality the Harley guys have.
I was always more of a BMW type guy.
Don't worry about hearing me coming, because I've got my eyes on you, and I know what you're going to do before you do. Lol!


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 12, 2018)

*

We still see the Warning today .... ~ Don't Text and Ride ~

But ........





 




 


*


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 12, 2018)

*


 



And ... perhaps a bit off topic ... A few CABE .PMers wanted to know 
the source of the foto ... and ''how 'bout a closeup of the bike?''

I can delete ............*

....... patric

*EBAY circa 2013*



*


Manipulated with paint.net


 *


----------



## vincev (Apr 12, 2018)

Always lock and keep an eye on your bike.I have actually brought my bike into a restaurant.lol


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2018)

Just include a tip for us riders please.
Today the end of the ride was almost windy enough to stop you from pedaling.
So I made sure my wrists were straight and leaned on my core muscles and pedaled into it taking pics of my buddy Mike on old and slow Goodyear G3s.
I don't ride old tires; My Elgin tires are more than 5 years old and have replacements; waiting for a flat sounds pretty stupid.
pics:
Here's a rider that is Fast!


 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
If your riding where the sand is blowing you need to keep your mouth closed.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 12, 2018)

Another bad idea. Not to ride a classic bike [emoji605] all baked. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 12, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> I'm one of them - what I love about my modern spiked platform pedals is you can move your foot around on them and center under your arch.  This allows you to wear very lightweight shoes without shanks, and the spikes make them stick like velcro.  These are on 3 of my 4 bikes, and I wear super-lightweight Merrells.  They're also so freakishly thin, have to drop the saddle by a quarter-inch, and also provide amazing cornering clearance....
> View attachment 787116
> ...



btw, if anybody liked my spiked platform pedals, the Canadians are trying to get the word out right now - probably trying to make us all junkies - but this is a really great sale - apparently they're machining these with your order.
https://www.blackspire.com/product/robusto-pedal/
those are Canadian dollars - with shipping added, $53 US
they have some good chain guard and handlebar buys, too


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 12, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Just include a tip for us riders please.
> Today the end of the ride was almost windy enough to stop you from pedaling.
> So I made sure my wrists were straight and leaned on my core muscles and pedaled into it taking pics of my buddy Mike on old and slow Goodyear G3s.
> I don't ride old tires; My Elgin tires are more than 5 years old and have replacements; waiting for a flat sounds pretty stupid.
> ...



Here's something similar I did on my upright bars.  I added this bar extension with MTB ends over winter when I had the bike on mag trainer duty, to give me different riding positions and let me use more more muscle groups - just trying to keep the metabolism up with cold, wet weeks we were having.  Wrapped the bare bar for palm rest and more grip spots.  But after I got it on the road this spring, absolutely loved it, and don't know how I lived without it.  Knocked out a quick 25 mi this morning with a strong south wind (18 kts).  Couldn't believe how fast I was going into the headwind.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 12, 2018)

Those two bikes Tripple-3 shot above are a couple of bikes that I put a lot of miles on.  Basic maintenance for me is #1.  Nice pics Mark-o! Most of my vintage "riders" are pretty hopped up and not very original.  I wipe down and clean my bikes every ride to look for any potential problems.   Good cycling shoes/gloves help for longer rides.   These days, depending on where you ride, you gotta be paying attention all the time.  Even so, when you put a lot of miles in on these vintage bikes, you are bound to have some repairs and/or crashes.  Just a part of the price you have to pay.  Worth every flat, busted spoke or long limp home  IMO..


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 13, 2018)

if any of you 26'ers (ISO 559) want some nutso fast tires, and don't mind paying the big bucks, check out Compass
https://www.compasscycle.com/product-category/components/tires/26-inch/ 

The tires are made by Panaracer, with casings designed by Jan Heine, and are without question the fastest vulcanized tires ever put on the tarmac. 
For about 10 years, I ran nothing but hand-glued tires with linen casings on my bikes (ok, still do on my Moser), but have gone to Compass 700C on my other bikes. 
The logic with a soft tire casing at low to moderate pressure is that the tire conforms better to the pavement - while tire chatter feels ragged edge, it's actually slower, because the tire loses momentum every time it leaves the pavement, and has to catch up when it recontacts the pavement. 
These 700C x 38mm are the largest tires that will fit the chainstays on my Viner Pro CX, are like riding on clouds, and as fast as the skinniest pencil treads (ask the Sunday morning sprint group who tax their pumps and jar their teeth to keep up with me). 


 
ps, the C in 700C has nothing to do with centimeters, millimeters, etc. - the C was to designate French rim diameter, 622 mm (as opposed to 700A and B)


----------



## SKPC (Apr 13, 2018)

Xln't info above..     Never seen those _Compass Rattrap 2.3's _ before.  Always looking for faster wheels/tires...    
     Edit:  I always bring...chain breaker tool, small crescent wrench, hex heads, swiss army tool, tubes, patches, pump, misc. nuts/bolts,..... and depending on the length of the ride, other repair items..


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 13, 2018)

flats
I carry crazy roadside on all of my bikes, but I Will get home.  Fold-up tire, 2 tubes, a tool for every fastener on the bike, leftover chain pieces and a mini chain tool (+quick links).  
But when I have a flat, removing the wheel is only necessary if the tire is cut.  
Otherwise, my Alt flat kit is a 2 oz. bottle of Stans and a valve core tool.  
Remove the valve core, pour in 1 oz of the Stans, put the core back in, pump and ride away. 
After 6 weeks, the tire will begin leaking again.  Use the other ounce for 6 more weeks.  After that, you will probably have to remove the wheel and replace the tube.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 13, 2018)

@bulldog1935   Seen these?

https://pedalinginnovations.com/




I'll second don't ride down big curbs or over logs with front fenders.  Been there done that!

Pedal up on inside corners is another excellent tip. Lots of these bikes have pretty low cranks. Very tough to successfully recover from a solid pedal strike.

Spoke tension.  Make sure your not on the verge of folding a wheel.  Adult weights & wheels with old rusted steel spokes with low tension can be a risky combination.

A wrench is also a great idea if you feel like carrying one.  I've found Knipex Plier wrench to be an excellent option.  It's smaller sized and fits every nut & bolt on your bike.  That and a flat head screw driver will cover just about anything critical.  The larger sizes works very well for headsets & bottom brackets too.







http://knipex-tools.com/index.php?i.d.=1023&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1500


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 13, 2018)

fattyre said:


> @bulldog1935   Seen these?
> 
> https://pedalinginnovations.com/
> 
> ...




Crescent wrench in the back pocket works nice as well.

Never wear a white t-shirt and roll through puddles if you have no rear fender.
Tie porkchops to your belt and enjoy riding rails to trails. See how fast that old bucket of rust will actually go when you've got a posse of animals on your ass. Haha


----------



## vincev (Apr 13, 2018)

I believe in carrying a spare inner tube and tire removing tools made of STEEL.Plastic ones are crap and break when you least want them to.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 13, 2018)

vincev said:


> I believe in carrying a spare inner tube and tire removing tools made of STEEL.Plastic ones are crap and break when you least want them to.




American made tools. That's all you have to say.  Not some crap-ass, three dollar gizmo that is half used up after one use.


----------



## slick (Apr 13, 2018)

Riding tips:
1. Take bike out of attic/bedroom/museum collection use it as it was originally intended to be used.

2. Disassemble entire bike, check screws, nuts, bolts. Degrease every bearing properly and inspect for wear damage. Rebuild both hubs and BB. Oil chain. Diassemble pedals and regrease and inspect for bent axle shafs. Install new tubes and tires.

3. Ride it!! Don't hide it!!!

4. Bring sunglasses if you ride with the Cyclone Coaster guys in Long Beach. Bikini babes playing volleyball on the beach will get you in deep trouble if your girlfriend sees a wandering eye as you're riding. Or leave her at home. LOL


----------



## bricycle (Apr 13, 2018)

now don't get upset, but while maybe kool when you are 10, what is the big deal about riding hands free? or feet on the bars?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 13, 2018)

It can be hard to separate tips for "riding" from tips for "maintenance". The two go hand-in-hand; if you're going to ride, you need to do basic maintenance. But let's set aside maintenance for a moment, and focus on just the art of riding.

The first item - always leave enough room to properly stop. Traditional braking systems on old bikes range from decent to bad. Know what your braking system is, and understand its limitations. Leave enough room to stop, understanding that your brakes may require a bit more room to fully stop. Also, understand what it takes to "emergency stop" the bike. Riding does not generally kill - it's the sudden and unintended stop of falling or hitting something that does. Don't tailgate a car at 15-20 mph if you're just going to slam into it because you have old brakes.

Always bring proper lights with you. Understand that vintage lights are poor compared to modern LED and halogen lights. If you're riding at night, make sure you have a modern "helper" light with you to see properly. Also make sure that cars can easily see your lights and reflectors.

If possible, ride with a bell or horn mounted on the bike. Yelling works fine too, but the yelling and the bell together will tell people immediately that a bicycle is nearby. The bell is sort of the universal sound of "bicycle" to many people driving cars. 

Do a "weight shift" when hitting bumps. Practice very smoothly and quickly shifting your weight to each wheel of the bike. When you get good at this, you can shift your weight when hitting a bump such that at each moment each wheel hits the bump, the majority of your weight is on the wheel that is on smooth ground. This saves wheel truing effort and time later on.

The basic rules of riding a modern bike on the road also apply, and you should know all of those.


----------



## weebob (Apr 13, 2018)

bricycle said:


> now don't get upset, but while maybe kool when you are 10, what is the big deal about riding hands free? or feet on the bars?


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 13, 2018)

bricycle said:


> now don't get upset, but while maybe kool when you are 10, what is the big deal about riding hands free? or feet on the bars?



I my case, I believe the coolness has more to do with maturity than age,


 
I haven't matured much since age ten.


----------



## vincev (Apr 13, 2018)

If you have a really nice bike dont park it next to a bike with a drop stand on a windy day.lol


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 13, 2018)

SirMike1983 said:


> It can be hard to separate tips for "riding" from tips for "maintenance". The two go hand-in-hand; if you're going to ride, you need to do basic maintenance. But let's set aside maintenance for a moment, and focus on just the art of riding.
> 
> The first item - always leave enough room to properly stop. Traditional braking systems on old bikes range from decent to bad. Know what your braking system is, and understand its limitations. Leave enough room to stop, understanding that your brakes may require a bit more room to fully stop. Also, understand what it takes to "emergency stop" the bike. Riding does not generally kill - it's the sudden and unintended stop of falling or hitting something that does. Don't tailgate a car at 15-20 mph if you're just going to slam into it because you have old brakes.
> 
> ...




About the stopping - from the get-go, I designed my build on '92 Viner Pro CX frame to be the ultimate greenway rider.  With Paul touring canti brakes and big sticky tires, it will stop from 12 mph in 4 feet, which I have done before with little kids riding kiddie bikes and dad trying to herd them.
I've seen it all on the greenways - yo-yo leashes extended 20' with the dog mastering their "master", wheelchairs, baby carriages, recumbents pointing opposite directions on the trail stopped to chat - wide extended families made up of wide individuals stopped on bridges to gawk.  Kids hiding behind overpass bridge pylons, playing chicken by running across the trail in front of bikes.  Running groups who intentionally make themselves wide to force you to stop.



lighting - can't beat USB-charge Cygo lights - as bright as you'll ever need, simple to recharge, headlight lasts 4+ hours (who knows how long the tail-light lasts), easy to move between bikes with all the mount options available. Variable brightness and blink modes. You can also carry a spare charged battery for the (Explion model) headlight.  Even on touring, you can charge them at night from a 10Ah cell phone charger battery, and go for a long weekend (I have a 24Ah battery pack that will take them for a week).
https://shop.cygolite.com/category.sc?categoryId=31
And they're not just for night-time - you need them at night to see, but you need them in the daytime to be seen.
(vintage bike content - '57 Lenton GP)


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2018)

bricycle said:


> now don't get upset, but while maybe kool when you are 10, what is the big deal about riding hands free? or feet on the bars?



When was the last time you felt like you did when you were 10 years old?
We can't do most of the things we did as a child; but feelings are still in there.
It's a cheap child-like rush that makes me smile.
There is some things that are so simple; but feel like nothing else.
I don't think I can explain it. Try it.


----------



## weebob (Apr 13, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> When was the last time you felt like you did when you were 10 years old?
> We can't do most of the things we did as a child; but feelings are still in there.
> It's a cheap child-like rush that makes me smile.
> There is some things that are so simple; but feel like nothing else.
> ...



This is for you and hippie mike


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 13, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> About the stopping - from the get-go, I designed my build on '92 Viner Pro CX frame to be the ultimate greenway rider.  With Paul touring canti brakes and big sticky tires, it will stop from 12 mph in 4 feet, which I have done before with little kids riding kiddie bikes and dad trying to herd them.
> I've seen it all on the greenways - yo-yo leashes extended 20' with the dog mastering their "master", wheelchairs, baby carriages, recumbents going opposite directions stopped to chat - wide families stopped on bridges to gawk.
> View attachment 787738
> lighting - can't beat USB-charge Cygo lights - as bright as you'll ever need, simple to recharge, headlight lasts 4+ hours (who knows how long the tail-light lasts), easy to move between bikes with all the mount options available. Variable brightness and blink modes. You can also carry a spare charged battery for the (Explion model) headlight.  Even on touring, you can charge them at night from a 10Ah cell phone charger battery, and go for a long weekend (I have a 24Ah battery pack that will take them for a over week).
> ...




Yes - people think the multi-use trail is automatically "safer" than the road. Sometimes yes and sometimes no. The multi-use trails have their own set of issues (people with dogs, people with kids, people on skates or trying to pass when they should not, etc). I ride on some of the quieter local side street and feel safer than I ever did on the multi-use trails in Maryland and northern Virginia. Our trails get VERY crowded.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 13, 2018)

SirMike1983 said:


> Yes - people think the multi-use trail is automatically "safer" than the road. Sometimes yes and sometimes no. The multi-use trails have their own set of issues (people with dogs, people with kids, people on skates or trying to pass when they should not, etc). I ride on some of the quieter local side street and feel safer than I ever did on the multi-use trails in Maryland and northern Virginia. Our trails get VERY crowded.



I pick my times on the greenways to minimize pedestrian traffic, know where to expect it, know all the blind curves, climbs, drops, bridges.  The crowded trails on the weekends I completely avoid.  Always happy to see a confident, well-trained heel hound (mine always were).  One nice thing, is many dog-training classes meet at the trailhead parks - those dogs and owners are wonderful, and a good example to the lame.  Aside from being the bane of greenways, leashes longer than 6' aren't legal, but that doesn't stop the mindless from creating hazards.  Cycling groups larger than 2 or 3 people are also dangerous, because they pass pedestrians as a mindless herd, on bridges, etc.
San Antonio is doing a really good job on our greenways, and eventually we will have 150 miles connected, making it easy to choose good remote rides.




We have one trail that is a national park, connecting the 5 missions, though don't make the mistake of riding this mid-day in the summer, because there is like only two trees remaining along the lower San Antonio River - the channel was scoured long ago for flood drainage from downtown - though they have built some nice gazebos along the trail.  The trailhead is also at one of the better brewpubs in San Antonio, Blue Star, and there's a nice bike shop there, as well.



https://www.nps.gov/saan/planyourvisit/hikebike.htm
http://www.sanantonioriver.org/images/SARIP-map/SARIP Full Map-web1.pdf







Guess that brings up another tip - know the weather and plan for it.  Clouds, sun, wind, rain, temperature swings.  Look ahead hour-by-hour on the weather channel website or somewhere to know what to expect in the ride your're planning.  Sailing 10 miles downwind, then turning around can be a shock, and a test of your late-ride endurance (especially for families with young riders).


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 14, 2018)

bricycle said:


> now don't get upset, but while maybe kool when you are 10, what is the big deal about riding hands free? or feet on the bars?



Lol! No offense bri, but if you have to ask, you just dont get it.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 14, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> When was the last time you felt like you did when you were 10 years old?
> We can't do most of the things we did as a child; but feelings are still in there.
> It's a cheap child-like rush that makes me smile.
> There is some things that are so simple; but feel like nothing else.
> ...




I don't mean to Poo Poo your fun, just would hate to see any of you get road rash or worse. Friend of mine compound fractured his arm doing stuff he knew better not to do.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 14, 2018)

vincev said:


> If you have a really nice bike dont park it next to a bike with a drop stand on a windy day.lol



Or a freaking basket


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 14, 2018)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> I stopped carrying a wallet in the back pocket 15 years ago.. What a difference!



Randi Jo bartender bag - have one on every bike in the house for wallet, keys and cellphone, and it doubles as an extra water bottle holder




RandiJoFab version is the waxed canvas yuppie, etc. $39 bar bag - Randi Jo is sweet as pecan brittle, does wonderful work, and she always has a queue of work.  
https://www.randijofab.com/collections/bags/products/bartender-bag-1
but there are other versions out there, JandD bottle and grub bag, Revelate Designs feed bag, Carsick Designs goodie bag.
Here, I found one brand that is a little cheaper:
https://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/acepac-bottle-bag?v=grey000&adl=1
and available in different colors from different vendor inventories
https://www.google.com/search?q=Ace...i60l2j69i61.3809j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 14, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Or a freaking basket



Lol, they went down like dominos. You made one hell of an effort to save yours, mad props for that!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2018)

bricycle said:


> I don't mean to Poo Poo your fun, just would hate to see any of you get road rash or worse. Friend of mine compound fractured his arm doing stuff he knew better not to do.



I am sorry for your friend; it sucks to go down.
You are getting personal with the idea.
Imagine a 10 year old boy with big imaginations, dreams and beliefs.
Pictures himself riding into super-natural dimension on his 2 Wheeler to battle evil. Arms raised like Moses riding behind his invincible shield of Belief in his left hand, and a double edged sWord in his right; armed in Light that can not be hidden. Super natural beings fighting each other all around as the darkness gets pushed back by The Light.
It's comic-book style story I'm hoping my buddy Mike can draw.
I enjoy riding. I can explain better in person.
Let's Ride!


----------



## GTV (Apr 15, 2018)

Do not attempt. Professional rider on closed course.


----------



## rusty_apache (Apr 15, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> I pick my times on the greenways to minimize pedestrian traffic, know where to expect it, know all the blind curves, climbs, drops, bridges.  The crowded trails on the weekends I completely avoid.  Always happy to see a confident, well-trained heel hound (mine always were).  One nice thing, is many dog-training classes meet at the trailhead parks - those dogs and owners are wonderful, and a good example to the lame.  Aside from being the bane of greenways, leashes longer than 6' aren't legal, but that doesn't stop the mindless from creating hazards.  Cycling groups larger than 2 or 3 people are also dangerous, because they pass pedestrians as a mindless herd, on bridges, etc.
> San Antonio is doing a really good job on our greenways, and eventually we will have 150 miles connected, making it easy to choose good remote rides.
> View attachment 787962
> 
> ...





Our Missions are now a world heritage site!


----------



## Duchess (Apr 15, 2018)

The other problem with some of these rail trails are the wannabe racers who do 30 in packs through unsteady kids trying to learn to ride, pedestrians, people riding at normal speeds, etc. They're why I prefer unpaved trails—those tools wouldn't set tire on dirt unless they bring out their specific $6k gravel bike with its "custom gravel geometry", "specially woven CF frame to match the increased strain of gravel riding", and 4mm wider tires. And, ironically, because there are less people on them, riding at a higher speed isn't so sociopathic as you'll get stretches where there's no one else around.

As for lighting, I'm a big fan of 12V systems. Small lithium ion packs are cheap and compact and 12V lights for motorcycles/trucks/cars are a lot cheaper/lumen than 3-6V bicycle specific systems. The trade off is that they're heavier and often larger, but most of us are riding tanks, anyway.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 16, 2018)

stopped on the greenway (the guy on the left is a Trail Steward - what a great part-time job)



to watch a water moccasin eat a robin




The thing is, little kids don't travel even a mile from the trailhead park, so prudent cycling doesn't avert a healthy pace over the 30+ miles you are planning to knock out.
It's possible to ride smart, and just like driving your car, anticipate mindless acts of ignorance, along with control freaks.

Saturday morning, I met Lou and his group in Alamo Heights, and we rode an hour through Terrell Hills (some of those houses have multiple addresses).  After that, since it was close, hauled my bike to the remote Lower Salado trailhead, knocked out 18 mi in exactly 60 min.  I saw 2 pedestrians in that ride, both near the downtown KOA.

If you're with somebody, also know their riding habits.  I made the mistake one day of inviting aggressive John (a weekday) on the bit more crowded upper Salado and Walker Ranch trails.  Every time I slowed down for a blind twisty (usually crowning a short grade) he thought I was wussing out, passed me on the right, forcing me to go exactly where I didn't want to be.

In addition to my bell, a couple of call-outs I keep in my pocket - *Down ladder, make a hole *(when they don't give you a choice, left or right) - plus, I never got to use it in the Navy -  and *Planet Earth *(for the wholly oblivious)
and I always thank people who pay attention and make polite choices.

You also get to make friends with walkers who regularly pace out distance on the greenways.  A bike bell is always well-received.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 16, 2018)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 789739 View attachment 789740



Two, nigh on perfect illustrations right there,
Why you should and How you should.
Nice!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 16, 2018)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 789739 View attachment 789740



Is the second (B-21) illustration still correct by current standards?


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 16, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Is the second (B-21) illustration still correct by current standards?



It works for me! However I usually forgo the jacket.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 16, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Two, nigh on perfect illustrations right there,
> Why you should and How you should.
> Nice!




The one on the right is still pretty close, though I like the bars just a touch above the saddle level, myself.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 16, 2018)

*Riding Tip:  Make Sure You Can See Waaay Ahead*


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 16, 2018)

*Riding Tip:  Don't Let Others Ride On Your Handlebar



 *


----------



## tech549 (Apr 18, 2018)

please don't wear spandex!!


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 18, 2018)

They call them death stems for a reason...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 13, 2018)

one thing a great many old bike people need to do is raise your seat so your knees are just slightly bent when the pedal is at the bottom of the stroke.  I have a buddy who has no car, and only rides a bike. he thinks you adjust the seat so when you stop at a stop sign your feet are on the ground. he rides all over town at 3-5 MPH using all the wrong muscles.

hydrate or die. even riding slow on an old crusty bike you need water before during and after a ride. got a valuable lesson on hydration on a 10 mile Mountain bike ride several years back. 2 bottles were not enough due to the extreme hills I was not expecting on a new trail. plus it was hot. bought one of those bladder water backpack thingies before the next ride. now I have an even larger one that I either freeze or fill with ice before I go.

my buddy with no car NEVER drinks water while riding. offered him a big glass of water last time he rode by in the heat, he took only a few sips. dumbpoop. gonna see him on the side of the road one day passed out from heat stroke.


----------



## vincev (Jun 13, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> one thing a great many old bike people need to do is raise your seat so your knees are just slightly bent when the pedal is at the bottom of the stroke.  I have a buddy who has no car, and only rides a bike. he thinks you adjust the seat so when you stop at a stop sign your feet are on the ground. he rides all over town at 3-5 MPH using all the wrong muscles.
> 
> hydrate or die. even riding slow on an old crusty bike you need water before during and after a ride. got a valuable lesson on hydration on a 10 mile Mountain bike ride several years back. 2 bottles were not enough due to the extreme hills I was not expecting on a new trail. plus it was hot. bought one of those bladder water backpack thingies before the next ride. now I have an even larger one that I either freeze or fill with ice before I go.
> 
> my buddy with no car NEVER drinks water while riding. offered him a big glass of water last time he rode by in the heat, he took only a few sips. dumb&#!^. gonna see him on the side of the road one day passed out from heat stroke.



If that happens is his bike worth taking ??


----------



## vincev (Jun 13, 2018)

I like to tuck my bike in the middle of the pack when parking.Seems the thieves like to grab the easiest bikes on the end. Always a lock even if is for a few minutes. Dont take your best bike or most valuable.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 13, 2018)

vincev said:


> If that happens is his bike worth taking ??




his main old bike is a 1937 Schwinn "curved bar" .. I think that is what it is called. all old parts, but none of them the right ones. frame is thick with rust, and some of the frame tubes have been crushed for a motor in a previous life. might be worth $300 on a sunny day with a tail wind. I definitely would not leave it on the side of the road.

he does have one of those repop Columbia bikes. the maroon one that is built like an old bike should be, not the green ones that look like  a huffy from the 70's. he doesn't ride that one as much.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2020)

I love to ride old bikes, for awhile now.
I think about tips posted here, often.
It's a good thread for a 'lock-down" day.
Please take time to read through it before you post more of the same info; thanks for the replies.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 6, 2020)

here's the best tip. don't crash. I've only wrecked on my mountain bike.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 6, 2020)

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> View attachment 787323
> 
> 
> Another bad idea. Not to ride a classic bike [emoji605] all baked.
> ...



That's the only way to ride, recommend couple beers also...


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 6, 2020)

Fixing a flat can be such a pain on some of these bikes, I could never get tube repair kits to work, especially the glue types. Recently I went to the store and bought Skabs peel and stick patches, great product. It worked fast and I didn’t have to take the wheel off.
I’m going to carry a CO2 cartridge, adapter, and the patches with me.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 6, 2020)

will those CO 2 cartridges fill a fat tire?


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 6, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> will those CO 2 cartridges fill a fat tire?



I’ve used them on road bikes in the past and the pressure for those tires is way up there. The cartridges I used had threads for the adapter; there might be a difference in weight between air soft and bicycle types, I’ll have to look that one up. I used to carry two with me.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2022)

Bump this for 2021's
333's Classic Bike mileage log.
Total 13,851 miles.
There's some Good Tips here.



Months in order;
Aug-Dec '21, went to working Electrical, again.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 12, 2022)

For singlespeeding hilly terrain, cleated in clipless let's me pull up on pedaling, helps me on lower cadence climbs seated. The ½" to 9/16" pedal adapters widened stance but it wasn't as bad as I thought. Felt strange at first especially foot braking on balls of feet vs large flat pedals. Also feet don't come of pedal esp on high torque mashing. So far I like it wilI see how it goes longer term.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 12, 2022)

...


----------



## SKPC (Mar 14, 2022)

Hmm.......riding "tips" for older bicycles is sort of ambiguous,  but if it is mechanically sound, with good rubber, and you are prepared with tools and parts on your ride, the most important IMO is wiping the bike down before riding it. You will discover problems before they become problems.  I like to flip my bikes upside down to clean the wheels and check spoke tensions or if you have one, use your stand.  Always Clean your chain with an old towel while spinning the cranks back and forth. Dry chains are like a brake and dirty chains are no better.   Bike fit, saddle choice and shoes are key as well?


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 24, 2022)

So I was JRA on klunker hilly area, over torqued downstroke and chain snapped. Thus no coaster brake. On downhill, decided to try out foot braking on rear wheel, literally placed bottom of shoe flat against rear tire and applied pressure while coasting several downhills, ranging from 8 to 13% grade. Surprisingly works very well and not too awkward. But rubber sole got groovy. 
Pics to illustrate shoe position and effect of braking on soles. I guess similar braking principle as kick scooter foot on rear wheel.


----------

